# where can I find....



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

meal plans?

I am looking for a listing/web site of daily meal plans. 
Something that list portion size for B/L/D and snacks. 

something in the 1250 cal range.

I know I can measure, look up and gather info myself, but it would be so much easier if there was a free listing somewhere.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The Daily Plate.com

Look around there and I'll see what else I can find.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http://www.caloriecountercharts.com/chart1a.htm
www.3fatchicks.com
http://caloriecount.about.com/


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

am I missing it??

I am looking for a menu such that will tell me to eat (for example)

breakfast
1/2 grapefruit
1 cup hot tea
1 cup of oatmeal

lunch
xxxx
xxxx

dinner
etc....


do you know of anyplace to find those type of menues?

Thank you for your previous help.
I have enjoyed looking through the web sites you previously indicated.

Lauri


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lauri, it's pretty hard to find something that will tell you what to eat and have a successful outcome. it's far better to take the foods you enjoy and adapt them to your new lifestyle and most programs that follow that protocol have a much greater success rate than the restrictive diets because when people get to the point where they want to stop loosing and start maintaining, they have no education on how to do that. The only thing I can think of with a specified meal plan would be the Sacred Heart diet or the Cabbage Soup diet.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

try sparkpeople.com they have a menu option where you can pick the foods, or they have some pre-planned one's too.


----------



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

You can go to www.50millionpounds.com. It gives you meal plans that are real life.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

These are balanced 1000 calorie menus, 3 meals/day, no snacks. And not bad either - appealing, nutritious. You could add a couple snacks per day to make the other 250 calories - or add something to the meal plans to make the additional calories.

http://healthy.hillbillyhousewife.com/thousandcaloriemenus.pdf


----------



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

Body mass index (BMI) is an important factor that exhibits the body fat which depends on the height and weight of the body.

You are 
Underweight when BMI = <18.5
Normal weight when BMI= 18.5-24.9
Overweight when BMI = 25-29.9
Obesity When BMI of 30 or greater

It is worthwhile to note that a reduction of 3500 calories in the body results in a reduction of one pound of body weight.

The link http://www.puhcorp.com/dailymealplans.pdf provides a daily meal plan of 1500 calories.

Check it out 

Good Luck

_________________

 My Acai Weight Loss Secret


----------

